# Inside Twitter’s 10-Year Failure To Stop Harassment



## Old_Man_Steve2016 (Oct 24, 2016)

Buzzfeed has an interesting article up about the history of Twitter and why it has such a big problem.
"A Honeypot For Assholes": Inside Twitter’s 10-Year Failure To Stop Harassment
If you're in a hurry, here's the highlights

Conflicting free-speech ethos and celebrity needs
Too many white males in leadership
Inability to effectively deal with trolls
Too focused on revenue targets
Lack of focus on the product
Constant rotation of leadership that nothing got implemented
Letting the brand stagnate due to not stopping the trolls in time and the ISIS beheading videos
Leaving it up to the average users to deal with trolls.
This picture, though. The little tweeter is saying 'help!'


----------



## Boneman (Oct 24, 2016)

Excellent article, worth reading all the way through - thanks Old Man.


----------

